# Meet my new puppy!



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys I just thought I'd share a few pictures of my new puppy I got on Saturday! I love her so much!!! Her name is Braelyn (Ber-ay-lin) She's such a cutie!! Shes really young still why just a puppy! My dad got her at a farm auction thingyy! She's love chasing the kittens and cuddling up with my other dog! Oh she's a blue heeler by the way


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Squeeee! So cute.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Australian Cattle Dog? Maybe? Not familiar with the puppy version of that breed, or that breed in general  Never really see them at the hospital.

Edit: Oh you said what she was xD

Edit edit: GOSH my post keeps deleting *derping out*


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Awwww... Heelers are the most devoted little things. I'm in love with their eyes.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Wolfie305 said:


> Australian Cattle Dog? Maybe? Not familiar with the puppy version of that breed, or that breed in general  Never really see them at the hospital.
> 
> Edit: Oh you said what she was xD
> 
> Edit edit: GOSH my post keeps deleting *derping out*


Yes a heeler and an Australian Cattle Dog is the same exact thing xD


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Bethydan said:


> Awwww... Heelers are the most devoted little things. I'm in love with their eyes.


I agree


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

wow.. she is beautiful! She looks like someone took a rotty pup and tried to dye her white with those rings around her eyes!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes BEST DOGS EVER you can train them to do about anything. Mine fallows me around and when I bend down she pushes her head into my stomache and rolls over for belly rubs. they do pic favorites though... So just make sure your the favorite 
oh and they like to herd things cows sheep children cars... My dog rayne herded a full grown cow back up the vet when she was about three mounths old. cutest little raskles... 
Injoy your blue heeler they are great companions and work partners.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

She's a cutie but all I can say is give that dog a job!! ACDs are known for their destructive tendencies when bored.

Words that come to mind when I think Cattle Dog: intense, mouthy, driven, smart, mouthy, high energy, high pain threshold, mouthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH I love ACDs! Love the breed, but the energy level is too much for me. I prefer my big lazy mutt. LOL


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> She's a cutie but all I can say is give that dog a job!! ACDs are known for their destructive tendencies when bored.
> 
> Words that come to mind when I think Cattle Dog: intense, mouthy, driven, smart, mouthy, high energy, high pain threshold, mouthy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yess haha I'm starting to run agility with her Not exactly sure what job though..?


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Yes BEST DOGS EVER you can train them to do about anything. Mine fallows me around and when I bend down she pushes her head into my stomache and rolls over for belly rubs. they do pic favorites though... So just make sure your the favorite
> oh and they like to herd things cows sheep children cars... My dog rayne herded a full grown cow back up the vet when she was about three mounths old. cutest little raskles...
> Injoy your blue heeler they are great companions and work partners.


Oh really? This is my first time having a cattle dog, I have an Australian Shepard.


----------

